# Long time no seen! (A looots of babypics)



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

It has been really long time since I visited here last time and a lot has happened. We used to have thre bengals, Hannibal, Lara and Attila. But just now we have eight 8O Oh yes, eight. Well, five of them are just babies, Laras 5 weeks old kittens. I tried to figure out where to put this opening, but I am going to show you some pictures, so here it is.

I had this kittenproject going on wiht Lara´s breeders (Lara lives wiht me, but she is co-owned with me, my husband and Laras breeders). Lara rejected her first handsome fiancé and we tried again with another tomcat. He was charmant french tom, Victor and Lara liked him. A lot  Five weeks ago Lara gave birth to five beautiful, healthy brownspotted babies. Thre boys and one girl. She handeled delivery very well and has been just wonderfull mom. 

Lara and her five are fine and kittens are learning new things every day. Hannibal and Attila are still a little afraid of kittens and Lara. But they are doing fine also.

And now, to the important things.

This is proud mama in her 9th week









This has been taken right after her date with Victor. Perhaps you can see the difference :lol:









here is a link to Victors picture 
http://www.alfajiri.net/cat/ben/vihtori ... um06/5.jpg
http://www.alfajiri.net/cat/ben/vihtori ... um06/3.jpg

I have now introduced mom and dad, so we can start with ilttle obes 

newborns









5 days









2 weeks









3 weeks









3 weeks


















The most important thing in the wide world , if you are a kitten is mothers milk!










Random selection of pictures.


























































And hera are my big boys

Hannibal


















and Attila


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Oh my....they're adorable! Both the big kitties and the babies. I love that last baby pic where one is biting the other ones head :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Those are the cutest little kittens! :luv :heart

And gorgeous grown-up cats!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

BABIES!!!!

all your cats are so gorgeous! :heart


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow, those cats and kittens are stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Oh my god, I think I'm gonna die. Baby Bengals!! That is too much cuteness and gorgeousness all at once.


----------



## Annasaur (Jun 29, 2005)

AwwwAwwwAwww! Kitten fever overload! Can't breathe, must have kittens! 
The babies are simply scrumptious. The grown up kitties are gorgeous too.


----------



## Leia (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, very very pretty !


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Why oh why do you have to be all the way in Finland?:crying
I mean really, how in the heck am I suppose to be able to "steal" all of the beautiful kitties when you live so far away?:fust 
It's just not fair. :sad 
I guess that you are just going to have to keep posting pictures of all of them so that I/we can continue to enjoy all of them from afar, although I still think that it's not fair.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Wow... gorgeous pictures!! All these kittens are too adorable for words, and your adult kitties are stunning 8O


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

:luv Absoutely beautiful cats and adorable babys! :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So cute & lovely


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Bengal babies, there is nothing more beautiful in the world :luv 

I am pleased to see Lara doing so well and being such a good mummy, isn't it amazing how it all comes to them so naturally.

If Atilla is fed up of all the kitten fuss though he can always come and stay with me for a while


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

There is just toooooo much cuteness in those pictures :love2 ... just darling little babes!! Your other kitties are just beautiful!! :heart


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, they are just beautiful! The cuteness in those pictures will last me at least a day. :lol: Thanks for posting those -- they are just stunning pictures.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Wowza, I can't even find the words to describe all those wonderful kitties. I love the pic of Momma when she's still pregnant- the tongue sticking out says it all.


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I am very proud of those little demons... krhhhm...DARLINGS too 

Today we had visitors, thre of my friends came to see babies. And babies showed all their tricks. How to charm a human. 

1. Show your tummy. 










2. Stand on your head...










...and shoulder









3. Take yous "poor kitty" expression









4. sleep on top of them


















5. If they resist your cutenes, use brute force. Bite their feets. It is funny too (for you) 



















That´s it!


----------



## FattyFFO (Sep 25, 2007)

they are adorable


----------

